# Drinking Chai Latte Okay During Pregnancy? Drinking one right now! Plz help...



## mommy247

I love my keurig k-cup chai lattes... I read the box it contains soy, tea, and some other ingredient but I think it was like nuts or something... 

Is it bad? I love it and dnt want to harm my baby. I am 5 weeks 4 days according to my counter... Help plz!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Having 1 once a day or less is fine. Lattes normally contain a shot of espresso which is caffeine and that should be limited to 8 oz a day or less.


----------



## youngwife20

New research ( In the uk) Dont know about anywere else.. say you shouldnt drink coffee AT ALL now in pregnancy. but its up to you . i can manage 9 months without it x


----------



## xdxxtx

About half of people drink coffee regularly during pregnancy. If you don't consume more than a 200g of caffeine a day, you're safe. So, don't go over 1 cup of coffee. Also, since chai is tea, not coffee, it does have slightly less caffeine in it. I'd still be careful not to drink more than a cup a day. Personally, I consume very little caffeine, up to 20 g per day. I did the same with my son. My sister lived off of diet coke while pregnant with my oldest nephew, and she had at least 5 cans of it a day. I'm not sure how much caffeine this is, but wow! My nephew was perfect, though. :)


----------



## Cat lady

Chai latte is absolutely fine hun, its not coffee and although it does contain a TINY bit of caffeine, it contains nowhere near as much as coffee and tea - it contains even less than chocolate. I have been drinking chai throughout my entire pregnancy and wont be giving it up. As well as the chai lattes, I drink the chai teabags too, but always use cream in it to make it extra tastey!
xxx


----------



## laceyinthesky

I love the K-cup Chai lattes! I've known women who've drank coffee throughout their whole pregnancies and their babies were just fine. I'd say in moderation, like no more than 1 cup a day, and you should be fine. I think we all get a little too paranoid at times!


----------



## amjon

The only thing I would be worried about is avoiding the soy. It is VERY bad for your reproductive system and I am afraid of what it could do to the baby. I would also check caffeine content, but I think chai is pretty low.


----------



## mommy247

NaturalMomma said:


> Having 1 once a day or less is fine. Lattes normally contain a shot of espresso which is caffeine and that should be limited to 8 oz a day or less.

oh wow! I didn't even know that chai lattes had a shot of espresso... Do they all have them? even the k-cups?


----------



## mommy247

youngwife20 said:


> New research ( In the uk) Dont know about anywere else.. say you shouldnt drink coffee AT ALL now in pregnancy. but its up to you . i can manage 9 months without it x

I live in the US and they say we cant drink it to much but having some wont do harm. I am still very cautious. When I had my first child I stayed away from caffeine... I only drank hot chocolate and I also had like one cappuccino while pregnant because my mom told me it wasn't bad to have one cup.


----------



## amjon

mommy247 said:


> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> Having 1 once a day or less is fine. Lattes normally contain a shot of espresso which is caffeine and that should be limited to 8 oz a day or less.
> 
> oh wow! I didn't even know that chai lattes had a shot of espresso... Do they all have them? even the k-cups?Click to expand...

Chai has NO expresso in it. It is NOT coffee based.


----------



## mommy247

xdxxtx said:


> About half of people drink coffee regularly during pregnancy. If you don't consume more than a 200g of caffeine a day, you're safe. So, don't go over 1 cup of coffee. Also, since chai is tea, not coffee, it does have slightly less caffeine in it. I'd still be careful not to drink more than a cup a day. Personally, I consume very little caffeine, up to 20 g per day. I did the same with my son. My sister lived off of diet coke while pregnant with my oldest nephew, and she had at least 5 cans of it a day. I'm not sure how much caffeine this is, but wow! My nephew was perfect, though. :)

Ive only had two cups this month. One on 12/03 about an hour before the test where I found out I was pregnant :haha: and one yesterday 12/05... Id prob only have one a day if I did or every other day or two days. I just LOVE my chai lattes but I can live wouthout them since I rarely drink them but I have been craving them lately since ive been pregnant. Never really before...


----------



## mommy247

Cat lady said:


> Chai latte is absolutely fine hun, its not coffee and although it does contain a TINY bit of caffeine, it contains nowhere near as much as coffee and tea - it contains even less than chocolate. I have been drinking chai throughout my entire pregnancy and wont be giving it up. As well as the chai lattes, I drink the chai teabags too, but always use cream in it to make it extra tastey!
> xxx

its good to get advice from someone who been drinking them their entire pregnancy! Thanks :) :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

laceyinthesky said:


> I love the K-cup Chai lattes! I've known women who've drank coffee throughout their whole pregnancies and their babies were just fine. I'd say in moderation, like no more than 1 cup a day, and you should be fine. I think we all get a little too paranoid at times!

I know! im only paranoid because I don't feel pregnant :( even tho I test everyday and I get dark positives!


----------



## mommy247

amjon said:


> The only thing I would be worried about is avoiding the soy. It is VERY bad for your reproductive system and I am afraid of what it could do to the baby. I would also check caffeine content, but I think chai is pretty low.

never knew soy was bad. Isnt it made from beans? I know they make soy baby formula as well...


----------



## mommy247

amjon said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> Having 1 once a day or less is fine. Lattes normally contain a shot of espresso which is caffeine and that should be limited to 8 oz a day or less.
> 
> oh wow! I didn't even know that chai lattes had a shot of espresso... Do they all have them? even the k-cups?Click to expand...
> 
> Chai has NO expresso in it. It is NOT coffee based.Click to expand...

woooo! well that's a relief! I heard starbucks does put a shot of espresso in their lattes. Maybe that's why some think it does? :shrug:


----------



## youngwife20

I dont even know what soy is. and i was like you with my first.. i didnt even drink hot choclate. but now i eat choclate so actualy i was wrong i ddint give up all cafiene this time! oops xx at the end of the day we may be pregnant but were still living! so i think abit of coffee is fine


----------



## amjon

mommy247 said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> The only thing I would be worried about is avoiding the soy. It is VERY bad for your reproductive system and I am afraid of what it could do to the baby. I would also check caffeine content, but I think chai is pretty low.
> 
> never knew soy was bad. Isnt it made from beans? I know they make soy baby formula as well...Click to expand...

Soy is artificial estrogen, so it can mess up your hormones (I would think the extra estrogen surge with a male fetus would be especially bad too).


----------



## flashy09

I wouldn't worry one bit.


----------



## youngwife20

what foods have soy in? i am carryin a "boy fetus" lol


----------



## ispeakinsongs

one a day is fine


----------



## fionar

Soybeans are in things like soy milk (duh) and tofu, and edamame is just soy beans, so obviously edamame. Soy is also in lots of protein/energy bars, so check your labels if you're worried.

They also sell soy protein powder you can add to smoothies. In small doses soy is FINE, but if it's the only way you're getting protein, or you're eating tons of it at every meal, that's not so good. I use soy protein powder in smoothies maybe once a week, and we eat edamame and tofu maybe once a week as well.


----------



## Feronia

Soy is completely fine in pregnancy... :dohh: It's a great source of protein. Just make sure it's non-GMO and you're fine. A cup or less of coffee a day also isn't going to hurt you. I've been drinking a cup of half-caffeinated coffee a day since 16 weeks and baby is fine!


----------

